# Surf 6/11



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Fished around 9 mile road beachside. See yesterday's report about conditions. The surf was the same, just delete dead calm. The water is so clear you can make out the sand bars from the beach. 

The superspook jr. had one blow up and a few flybys. Switched to BA tails on 1/4. The sand trout hated the white/clear green fleck, hit it just about every cast.

Something unusual happened. Little silver dollar size, white & yellowfin bait fish were being chased to the surface. One hits my chest, sides right into my shirt pocket, I almost left a floater. Ruined half a pack a smokes. I calm down and start to laugh. That's never happened. I was thinking about that video about fish light jumping in a boat, when another one pegs my shirt again and one more pops me in the eye. Good thing I had those casa del mars. These little criters were moving.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

*Shuffle your feet!*

Oh, the last couple of steps out of surf, I almost stepped on a big stingray.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mee too


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

*stingrays*

while fishin seawall on friday i saw a school of 12 stingrays swim w/in a foot of me... weren't very big, probably a foot in diamter and they were grey, not the usual tan ones i see soo often in the bay


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

BigJim said:


> while fishin seawall on friday i saw a school of 12 stingrays swim w/in a foot of me... weren't very big, probably a foot in diamter and they were grey, not the usual tan ones i see soo often in the bay


They would actually hit my legs as they passed by when I was at Surfside.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Cow nose rays....they migrate every year around this time. I have seen HUNDREDS of them cruising towards SLPass from Surfside. Saw a 9 yr. old boy get stuck between his ribs one summer. He was shallow water "swimming"...more on the sand than actually swimming.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

same thing with the bait fish jumping out of the water happend to me and my buddies last week in the surf. I think it was the black tip sharks chasing em down. Ran all the trout out of the area I guess.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

*Try this one !!!*

Caught this morning while wading. Wasn't catching much and was about done for the day so I played him for about a hour & walk it to shore. Had a few moments along the let's just say I won't be doing this again for awhile. Curado 200 trout rod & a gold spoon.

FL


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

now thats a big ray!!!


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I can tell you this he wasnt wade fishing in that area....Photoshop pic


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

hes under a big tree and he is still in the sun???????? somethin fishy with the ray pic


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow !!! You guys are something, caught this while wading west Galveston Bay. The pic is at my house on Chocolate Bayou. I kept this for shark & crab bait and because this sucker was trying to take my last gold spoon. LOL !!!! Want some? Come on down & I'll give you a chunk. LOL !!!

FL


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Man some people are sure quick to call someone out. Who cares where he was fishing. He obviously caught the thing. Have none of you ever taken a pic of your catch when you got back to the house? Come on guys.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This is why most find somewhere else to post their catches. It is a shame.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Some of yall need to frigging grow up.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Kris--please explain.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Kris--Never mind.
FL-- is that on the old Houston Farms property?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

i met FL a few years ago during the crab trap cleanup. he's a good egg. you guys really should back off the accusations.

dang FL thats one nasty lookin ray!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

The filters are hard at it.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow fishing must be pretty bad when you have to photoshop your stingrays huh?

awesome you got him on such light tackle and that he hit a spoon is amazing. Maybe we need to set a rule, must have 100+ post before you can respond to fishing report to keep the bashing at a minimum


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

KillaHookset said:


> Wow fishing must be pretty bad when you have to photoshop your stingrays huh?
> 
> awesome you got him on such light tackle and that he hit a spoon is amazing. Maybe we need to set a rule, must have 100+ post before you can respond to fishing report to keep the bashing at a minimum


Number of posts has nothing to do with the fact that some people are just flat out a-holes. Nice catch on the ray.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Number of posts has nothing to do with the fact that some people are just flat out a-holes. Nice catch on the ray."

True, but it might cut out the idiots that just show up to make trouble, but that wouldn't be a good way to go about it too many good people here that only post when they can and or just found us. We just need to kep olicing ourselves like we have been. The KID just doesn't get it yet. Hey Kris hit the water instead of causing problems, and you might see that stingrays like that are caught all the time. The thing doesn't even look remotely photoshopped.

Nice catch on light tacle. I bet you thought you had the big daddy red when it hit. Did you cut the meat out? I know alot of the "scallops" are actually stingray. I have had stingray, served as stingray, and it was really good.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Flats miss the crab the main crab trap cleanup this year due to work I wish I had a pic of us returning in my little boat with 17 to 20 traps. We still need to get together for a fishing trip. Flats & Killa a little green for you.

Had my buddy use a 10' gig to corral that ray just pushing on the bottom till it touch it & then hang on. Then repeat till we got it to shore. Nothing like a "Dance with a Ray" in 3' of water. LOL !!

FL


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Fishing Logic said:


> Flats & Killa a little green for you.
> 
> FL


No love for the report?!?


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice catch on the ray, I thought this thread was over beeracuda fishing, so why are people questioning FL's post? Just asking, take care everyone.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Done Beeracuda.

FL


----------

